

Ask HN: We're moving from a one-dev shop to a two-dev shop next week. Advice? - freejoe76

I've been the only developer on the team (online news team in a daily-newspaper newsroom) for four years. Next week a new developer starts (woot!).<p>Got any advice for making this transition to a two-dev operation smooth?
======
stray
Don't be territorial -- share the code.

